# quadra-lam arm



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Can someone tell me how to identify one of these. I have lots of old parts and I am not sure what this one looks like. There is one on ebay, but I do not see anything special by looking at the pics.
Thanks, Russell


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

RUSSELL ZACHRY said:


> Can someone tell me how to identify one of these. I have lots of old parts and I am not sure what this one looks like. There is one on ebay, but I do not see anything special by looking at the pics.
> Thanks, Russell


when you look at the colored metal tips,they should be black i believe...look for the amount of laminates the tip is made up of.most are two,but you are of course looking for four!there was also one made for the xcellerators cars which were green wire black tips i think.the original had copper wire.go to slotmonsters aurora armature guide.its a good place to start


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

quad lam


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Thanks, I finally know what I am looking for.
Russell


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

RUSSELL ZACHRY said:


> Can someone tell me how to identify one of these. I have lots of old parts and I am not sure what this one looks like. There is one on ebay, but I do not see anything special by looking at the pics.
> Thanks, Russell


You will _hear_ something special when you rev it up. I just wish it had torque to match. I have one and it is a trade-off. It will do like 68,000 rpm, but at the expense of low end torque. The right gearing helps though. Mine is paired up with a 25 tooth G-Plus crown gear (shoe-horned into a magnatraction chassis) to help it have more off the line launch.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I went thru all my AFX cars, parts, chassis and did not find one. I did find a couple of mean greens, and the blue half of the superII magnet set.
Russell


----------

